# Training for an Australian Cattle Dog



## happybonzo

I have an Australian Cattle Dog and would very much like to get him trained as a herding dog

Any suggestions as to how and where one goes about it - I am based in Suffolk


----------



## Guest

Have you tried to contact these people?

Australian Cattle Dog Society of Great Britian


----------



## hutch6

Are you going to be working him with livestock or is it a case of seeing what he is capable of?


----------



## happybonzo

I would like him to OK around livestock. I don't have any of my own but I do have Deer in my woodlands. 
I don't want him chasing after them and would like to get him on a recall, to go left and right and to drop


----------



## hutch6

Ah right. In that case you don't want to go training him how to herd then. Sounds wierd but when you giev them access and get them working around livestock then anythign becomes fair game so they will start to work anythign and everythign as it feels good to them to stalk, chase and run.

If I trained mine to herd sheep in one place then there is nothing to stop them from wanting to work any sheep they see there afetr as they can;t distinguish and the mojo of herding within them has been pleasured so it has the opposite effect of what you want to achieve.

What I would suggest is working at stopping the chase using somehting other than what they see regulalry to begin with as you can control it rathet than sending them into a field and yelling your head off tryign to get them to listen. You'd be pi$$ing into the wind. Why would they listen to you bark on when they can have the time of their lives? Get the dog to work at "stand", "away", "by", "Walkon", "Heretome" and "that'lldo" using toys and you will have just as an effective repertoire just not the same wired dog that would be a nightmare when out walking near other animals.

I was told this by a herding trainer as I wanted to see what my working bred collie would b like at herding and I have never taken him on this fact. He doens, chase the deer near me, he comes when called around livestock no bother yet I can send him on an outrun left, right, if i use two toys he has a pretty decent look backand he will stand and stare at the toy on the "hold" command until told to go get it.

Does that sound like what you are after?


----------



## happybonzo

Hutch6 - that's about right.
I've got him on "Heel", "walk on" and "dead" (something from when I used to train Gundogs)
I am meeting soem trainers this weekend who work Kelpies so I'll report more on Tuesday 23rd


----------



## hutch6

Ok. Just mention you want your dog to ignore livestock/wildlife and not work it.

Teaching the directions and chase control stuff is a doddle if your dog is keen.


----------

